# Career in Human Resources Is it worth joining CIPD?



## coleen (17 Feb 2006)

hi does any one know anything about joining CIPD and is it worth doing so i will be finishing with a B Comm shortly with stream human resources and have been told i must join CIPD to get any type of decent job I am just wondering if it is worth the money also any advice on where to apply for jobs recruit offices or employers  any advice please


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Feb 2006)

Hi Coleen

Yes you join the CIPD. Their magazine has jobs in it as far as I know. You will also be able to attend lectures and events where you will get to meet people working in HR. 

Have you checked out the ads in your Careers Office? 

Some agencies recruit for HR positions, but I would be surprised if they would take on graduates without experience - try HRM and Brightwater. 

Brendan


----------



## coleen (1 Mar 2006)

thanks for that info does anyone have tips of how a grad with no experience can get a start in a job in hr i will try those two sites any help welcome


----------



## Art (7 Mar 2006)

Hi,

HR is incredibly difficult to get into. My advice would be to take any position at all no matter now junior and badly paid. The main problem is getting on the ladder. Once you have got on the very first step, no matter how low it is very easy to move up if you are any good. Many people working in HR are incompetent so if you are any good you will shine. As I say the major problem will be getting on that first rung.

Definitely join the CIPD - it is a necessity for many employers.


----------



## coleen (7 Mar 2006)

it seems to be very difficult for a graduate to get a reply not to mind a job is there any other particular position that would lead on to a position in human resources I saw a course advertised in ucc health and safety in work place I was thinking about doing this course to increace my chances of getting work but it is 2 more years two evenings a week  can anyone advise on good places to look for first time wook in munster area


----------



## buzybee (7 Mar 2006)

Funny you should say that many people in HR are incompetent.

I have dealt with HR in large companies, where they were booking in employees to a hotel (my workplace).  I work in accounts and I had to constantly chase them up to ask what employees will be staying, for how long etc, and also for getting payment.

Either they were incompetent or just very busy, but things were not done right.

For anyone trying to get into HR, a good office procedure course with the spreadsheets etc is the way to go.  Often people move sideways from administrative work to HR.  

I would advise you to try and get general office work in a large company.  Sooner or later a HR job may come up. If you have been doing an evening course, and are doing well in the administrative work, you should have a good chance of getting in.

It is true that if you are well organised, good at administrative work, follow through and are reliable, then you could very well rise up quickly in HR.


----------



## nelly (8 Mar 2006)

coleen said:
			
		

> it seems to be very difficult for a graduate to get a reply not to mind a job is there any other particular position that would lead on to a position in human resources I saw a course advertised in ucc health and safety in work place I was thinking about doing this course to increace my chances of getting work but it is 2 more years two evenings a week  can anyone advise on good places to look for first time wook in munster area



that course is not the one you want - all the HR people here at work do another one  in UCC adult education - i dunno the name of the course off hand but its not the Dip in safety. (still 2 years part time ) also check out the CIT for a CIPD course qualification. You might only have to do a year of night classes for it. Also 2 years part time passes so quickly i would not let the time put you off.


----------



## coleen (8 Mar 2006)

thanks for that i will check out cit also if you can find out the name of the other course that would be very helpful I dont want to find myself in the wrong course after a short time thanks for all the help


----------



## Art (8 Mar 2006)

For anyone trying to get into HR, a good office procedure course with the spreadsheets etc is the way to go. Often people move sideways from administrative work to HR. 

I would advise you to try and get general office work in a large company. Sooner or later a HR job may come up. If you have been doing an evening course, and are doing well in the administrative work, you should have a good chance of getting in.


I could not agree more with the above superb advice. Just to reiterate do the CIPD course in the CIT and get in with a LARGE company  doing any kind of admin work as a role in HR will probably come up. Even if it doesen't you will gain valuable admin experience in company 1 and could move to another company, but this time in a HR admin role. As I said the key is to getting on the ladder in the first place - it does not matter how low down it is. Again I cannot emphasise how difficult it is to get a good job in HR - I left college in 1996 and will only start next month in a HR job that I am truly happy with.


----------



## nelly (8 Mar 2006)

[broken link removed]
i dunno if it leads you to the CIPD but ring Willie Weir and ask - he is helpful to deal with as is the office on the western road in general.


----------



## coleen (8 Mar 2006)

thanks for that i will talk to him and see what advice he has


----------



## ice (8 Mar 2006)

you might also consider a stint in a recruitment agency.

This is how I started and then I moved inhouse as a recruitment officer, then recruitment manager then sideways into a more general HR role.

Try a big agency that might give you the opportunity to get involved in some other aspects, eg becoming involved in in-house training sessions, writing employee handbooks etc

The good thing about starting in a recritment agency is that you will have the opportunity to build a rapport with hiring managers in the companys you are dealing with. The opportunity may arise for you to let them know you would like an inhouse role.


----------



## Art (9 Mar 2006)

Yes - this is excellent advice. Had forgotten this route. A number of people got into HR via this initial route. Recruitment consultancy may not be for you but stick with it until you are able to move sideways into a mainstream HR position.


----------



## coleen (9 Mar 2006)

Thanks for all that info I am check out work in agency's now there seems to be some work in this area and I hope to do a part time course as well


----------



## ice (13 Mar 2006)

came across this and thought it might be of interest...although not sure if you are still studying full time.


----------



## coleen (14 Mar 2006)

thanks for that i will be finished in about 6 weeks so now keeping a eye on the jobs market


----------



## Magoo (15 Mar 2006)

There are many strands to the HR field which I would advise you explore thoroughly and to decide on which one most interests you.  To consider "HR" in global terms as a path you want to take is dangerous as you could find yourself trapped in an area in which you have either no interest or no expertise (or both).  For example, many people are drawn into work for recruitment agencies on the promise of the potentially high rewards but in reality the work of these agencies bears little resemblence to what pure HR is all about.  

Many entry-level HR jobs are really just general office jobs that happen to be performed in a HR Section.  To focus on the these are being the core function of HR is very limiting.  Real HR encompassess such diverse activities as recruitment, remuneration and rewards, performance management, training and development, industrial relations, etc and specialising in particular aspects (i.e. the ones you're interested in) is how you're most likely to progress.  

I would agree that CIPD accreditation is an advantage (although i suspect most employers who insist on it don't actually know why).  As far as I know, to receive the "badge", you must complete a third level course in HR that is CIPD affiliated.  I know DIT in Aungier Street do such a course and the B Comm you've already done may earn you some significant exemptions.

Good Luck.


----------



## James99 (20 Mar 2006)

Coleen,

HR = Recruitment & Selection, employee relations(listening to people's issues and problems), administration of systems whether that be absenteeism, payroll, overtime. Setting up procedures. Industrial relations disputes. Employee dismissals. Grievance procedures. 
In larger companies (ie 250+), you can end up in specialist areas ie payroll or just employee relations or HR admin. In smaller companies, you do the whole lot together. 

Working for a recruitment agency is SALES. It's sales, sales, sales.
Yes its people, but you work to targets. It can be highly rewarding if you are competitive individual and have a reason to earn money. If not stay clear. 


HR and Recruitment are two different areas in my oppinion. People enter recruitment agencies as a backdoor to HR(i know bit of a contradiction). However unless you are suited to a salesy type role, stay clear as it can be rough time as well as looking bad on the CV. 

If you have no experience of HR BUT have decided you REALLY want to get into HR, then the CIPD is virtually a must have (unless you have a bit of pull to get you into HR). Put in another way, it will definitely help your chances of getting HR. The NCI also run courses and are based in Dublin city centre.

Good luck.


----------



## coleen (21 Mar 2006)

thanks for that I dont think I would be good at the pushy sales type things so thanks for putting me straight on that I am going to try to get some admin expierence this year in a big company if possible and then see if I ca get in to hr I am def going to join cipd as it seems to be a good option


----------

